# Artifact scanning - which method to take notice of?



## IsaacS (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi
I have a Connect 3d x800 XT PE graphics card, which I have overclocked to x850 PE speeds.  Now if testing for artifacts using the old "more compatible" method - I don't get any artifacts reported.  But if using the new artifact scanning method it reports artifacts after about 7 minutes.

I have used this overclock setting in Far Cry and do not notice any artifacts, but have not tried any other games.  Which should artifact scanning method should I take notice of.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2005)

new scanning detects artifacts earlier .. with old scanning method there might be a very small chance that artifacts appear in games, with new scanning this chance is even smaller, but i dont claim the chance is zero .. if you still get visual errors, clock down another few mhz


----------



## IsaacS (Aug 22, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> new scanning detects artifacts earlier .. with old scanning method there might be a very small chance that artifacts appear in games, with new scanning this chance is even smaller, but i dont claim the chance is zero .. if you still get visual errors, clock down another few mhz



Thank you Wizzard and for your answer to my other issue raised. I look forward to seeing ATI Tool 0.25.


----------

